# Who all owns a Global?



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

I am just curious who has a Global, or a Messermeister Elite knife. I am considering getting one, or asking for one as a gift for Christmas. I am very attracted to the bolster, (or lack of) on the knives. The extremely fine edge is also very intriguing to me. They are both sharpened at a 15% angle I believe. 
For those of you that have them, How do you like them? Do you need to care for it (sharpen, hone) any differently from a normal knife? Any regres?

On a side note, I am very pleased that I came across this discussion board. I appreciate all of the info that everyone has given to me since I started only a couple of days ago.
Thanks alot everybody.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Welcome to Cheftalk, Crane.

Sorry, I'm partial to _Sabatier_.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're welcome, crane. We're glad to have you along for the ride.

I have one Global, a 5" all-purpose knife. I LOVE it. I just received a little sharpener today from Sur La Table that is made just for sharpening Globals (a few blade styles are not recommended for it). I thought for a while I'd like a full set. But now I think I'd rather have Wustof or Henkels after trying Momoreg's knives. The ones I have now are cheapies but hold a fair edge. Problem is, they're not well-balanced and the handles are all wrong for my hand. So they're on my wish list. 

I'd recommend holding Globals, or any knife you're considering, in your hand. The grips and balance may be inappropriate for you. You can't know without holding them. Lucky you if you find a place that will let you try them out!


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I've used a number of Globals in various styles in different kitchens. I've been impressed with the large chef's knife styles, but less than impressed with the paring knives. The small knives are too light in my opinion. The big one are nice. They feel good in my hands -- which are large -- and the balance is good. I don't like the large German knives may by Wusthof and others because the back of the knifes are too thick and not smooth where my index finger goes. When I have to use these, I usually get a blister after about 4 hours of use. Also, the bolster of the German knives interfers with using a reciprical sharpener. The short bolster of Japanese knives makes using this type of sharpener a cinch. Globals come in a couple of different handle angles and styles -- definitely try before you buy. There are also other brands of hollow, metal handle knives. Try some of those also. I've used one from Protigal that really feels good.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've got both Global and Messermeister. For work I prefer the Messermeister -- they keep an edge quite well, and are more comfortable for me to hold. The shape of the handle fits my hand better. Also, their extra weight is helpful for working with carrots (the big fat kind) and other really hard vegs. And I love the curve of the cutting edge -- great for chopping herbs. 

At home I will use the Globals, although still not as much as the Messermeisters. To me, Global is great for lighter-duty cutting, but the handhold gets very uncomfortable after a short period of use. The sharp heel tends to cut into my hand if I choke up on the knife, and I have gotten blisters from long-time use.

Also, I hesitate to bring my Globals to work -- at one restaurant someone stole one of them (it was found and returned to me, but still ...). Globals are too expensive to replace often; Messermeister are relatively inexpensive, and not as "hot" a brand.

Mezzaluna has it right: get what feels the most comfortable to you. As you can see from this thread, it's a very personal thing. Both brands are good; the right knife for you is the one that you can use most easily and comfortably. You might even mix brands depending on the size and use of the knife.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I was going to throw my 2 cents worth in but the others have pretty much said it all. My own favorite is my 10" Wusthof that I use for practically everything except cutting bread. I've developed a callus on my index finger from the square edge on the back of the knife, so only the most prolonged use causes some sensitivity there.
Enjoy your new knives.

Jock


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm a Heinkle **** fan and have the same set my dad gave me in college. I've tried the newer handle and don't care for it. A friend just bought a ceramic knife 5 1/2" and I love it!!! I've not seen them in any larger size.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

If I bought a ceramic knife, I'm sure I would drop it the next day.


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Wassup Crane,
Two things:

First, where will you be using these knives? If your answer is at home, follow the majority of advice of previous posts: Try before you buy; Use what feels good in your hand etc.

Second, If you plan on using these kind of knives (Wusthof, Henkel, Global etc.) in a restaurant situation, the short answer is don't. They will get stolen, lost, dropped, baked, broiled and melted (well, I don't suppose Globals can actually melt at the temperatures in an average restaurant). I use Mundial, and Dexter-Russel, very much cheapies, and this is why:

1. Throughout your days in the various kitchens you'll be working in, it is inevitable that someone will ask to borrow your knife. If you have a $100 blade, your answer is a resounding NO WAY! This promotes a negativity about your person, regardless of how realistic your response is, that puts Jesus (pronounced hey-soos) on your bad side. The idea here is to encourage interpersonal relationships in the kitchen. Lend Jesus your knife when he asks, and you've got someone to back your six--and you won't cringe when he drops it.

2. The other option is this. By yourself a Global or whatever brand fits your hand best. But, in your mind, accept it as nothing more than a cheapie. The idea here, non-attachment. It is important to adapt in a kitchen, and form kitchen to kitchen as quickly as possible. One way of doing this is to feel comfortable with ANY knife you hold in your hand. Don't place too much emphasis on the knife, it is merely an extension of your most truly valuable tool, your hand.



* side note: I agree with most of the posts on this topic, but bouland points out a serious contention I have with Henkels, Wusthof, Sabatier, not so much Global. It is that the back of these knives are too **** thick for multi-tasking capability. And I'm a big guy with big hands capable of weilding these sabers.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Flash,
This is my remedy. I tell all that they may use my knives at any time, BUT if they are abused I will use said knife to cut the throat of the abuser. They are treated with respect. The ONLY thing that matters when purchasing quality knives is quite simply: Does the knife feel like an extension of your hand? You could buy me the most expensive knive in the world that is made of pure diamond, and if it isn't comfortable in my hand, I'll throw it in a drawer and forget it. I like Global. They're light, and fairly easy to keep razor sharp. I also like the handle. Lots of folks don't. Try BEFORE you buy.


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Mofo1,

you're so kind: "I tell all that they may use my knives at any time, BUT if they are abused I will use said knife to cut the throat of the abuser." --mofo1

This is wrong attitude, the only throat that you should cut is your own. Leave your Globes and hostility at home.

It would be much better to invest in a quality sharpener, charge people like you to sharpen their knives, and laugh all the way to the bank--and the store where you're gonna get your homeset of Globals.


HAHAHAaaa


----------

